Ask HN: How do you price things? - julienreszka
======
taprun
The best approach will depend upon your goals, market, and the nature of your
product. There is no "one size fits all" in pricing.

If you want some ideas, check the site in my profile.

------
avichalp
It depends on your product, the market you are in etc. There is no silver
bullet. A very generic answer would be: prices are relative. Start by finding
things on the market that are similar to your solution. Analyse their value
proposition and price. Compare their solution with what you offer.

------
wjossey
I’d go check out the content that the folks at profitwell put out. They do a
ton of analysis on how to price products.

